# Is My Memory Running at Half Speed?..



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys. A buddy got to talking to me about overclocking his memory today and was saying how his mobo was automatically setting his RAM to lower values than it should have been; in terms of timing and speed. With that being said, I have a question...

When I load up Speccy and check the RAM section of it, it shows my memory running at 799.8 to 800.1 MHz....what gives? Is this what it is actually running at or is Speccy wrong? On top of that, why is it only running at that? The memory is rated for 1600MHz. Another thing; Speccy was showing the timings at 11-11-11-28. When they are rated at 9-9-9-24.

I went into the BIOS and switched the timings to 9-9-9-24 and the speed from "Auto" to "1600" Now the timing is showing up correctly in Speccy however the speed like I said above, is still not showing anything close to 1600MHz.

So, is this normal? If not, what values should I actually be changing to hit that 1600 point?

Did a quick Google search to find this...I am assuming this is the same in my case and this post is probably useless?...

"Don't worry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Your RAM is running at 1600Mhz.

1) You set the timings in the BIOS, so no matter what a Windows program reads it, it is running at the BIOS speed. 
2) In CPU-Z, you have to times your RAM frequency by two to get the actual speed. It is taking into account the multiplier, so it only shows it as half."


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2014)

800x2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2014)

Yur memory is running at 1600 mhz, 800x2


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

Quickly answered, and I look like a dumb ass. However, I do thank you guys haha!

With that being said, since the mobo has a tweaker option in the bios could I set the speed to the higher one and be done with it just like that? It auto sets voltages when I do.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 9, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Quickly answered, and I look like a dumb ass. However, I do thank you guys haha!


I did the same thing when I saw my old desktop running at 400mhz. Did some research and welp, 400x2=800. I felt dumb.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Set XMP, by the way are you on a desktop or laptop


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Set XMP, by the way are you on a desktop or laptop



Desktop.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah definitely have xmp set for your ram


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah definitely have xmp set for your ram



Stupid question I guess, but where/what is this? I am assuming in the BIOS of course, but..?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Whats your specific motherboard?


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Whats your specific motherboard?



Asus m5a87


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Under AI Tweaker go to cpu overclock and enable DOCP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Its in your motherboard manual


----------



## Jetster (Nov 9, 2014)

800 @DDR = 1600

"Don't worry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your RAM is running at 1600Mhz". is correct


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Under AI Tweaker go to cpu overclock and enable DOCP.



If the CPU is manually overclocked, with this override that?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah. This is just to make sure your memory is running at the speed it is listed at. XMP is CPU-only.


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 9, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Nah. This is just to make sure your memory is running at the speed it is listed at. XMP is CPU-only.



Oh good good. Then I will be sure to set that. With that being said, I take it I can revert the other settings such as the speed and timing back to "Auto", correct?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes put them back to that and then enable docp, you should then select the memory profile that has the proper timings


----------

